# Slugish



## Jump Master (May 18, 2009)

I recently snorkled my quad and added new 27" Outlaws. What a difference with the Outlaws. I almost felt invincible. 

We went on a derby this past weekend and the quad seemed to run a bit slugish. I was running in D1 for most of the derby and it just seemed to bog down. As soon as I geared down to Low I had no problems. It just seemed to have way more power.

With the above purchase of the Outlaws I also bought a K&N filter and dyna jet kit. I have been reading up on jetting. I would like to reset the valve before I do this. If I don't get anymore increase then I think I'm going to add the new air filter and tinker with the jetting.

Can anyone help me out on this one?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I would put a clutch kit in it. Do you have the 12 ich wides in the rear? if so they weigh 37lbs.


----------



## Jump Master (May 18, 2009)

Yeah I have 12" in the rear and the 9.5" in the front


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

clutch kit run ya 70 bucks.


----------



## Jump Master (May 18, 2009)

How hard is it to install the clutch kit?


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

Jump Master said:


> How hard is it to install the clutch kit?


Not hard at all. This will give you an idea of what you'll need to do>> Clutch Spring Installation


----------



## OCCBrute (May 11, 2009)

when i had my honda the problem of mine being slugish i solved it with a jet kit. i had a snorkel, a pipe and 27 laws.


----------



## Jump Master (May 18, 2009)

I did purchase a jet kit (Dynajet). I was going to wait until I re-set the valves before i install it. From what I have read it didn't seem like it was that hard to install.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Its easy to jet it....just hard to get it correct.....LOL!!!


----------



## Jump Master (May 18, 2009)

Any good tips?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

start with what the directions recommend for your elevation. 
that's a good starting point.


----------

